# ACSI card / CCI?



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

*ACSI Card*

Could someone tell me if the ACSI Camping Card is the same card 
that is in the Camping Clubs Caravan Europe site desriptions as
CCI. Thanks Ebby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

no 
joe


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

No, the ACSI card is a push out from the cover of the ACSI directory which list all the sites offering off-peak discounts.
You need a 2011 card for this year, and the 2011 directory should be up to date.
The discounted rates only apply to the dates shown in the directory. So if you turn up on any other date you will have to pay full whack.


Note that the entire ACSI list of sites only comes from their DVD, which will cost you another £10 or so.

TC


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*ACSI Camping Card*

Hi

You need to buy this years book and on the fold out bit at the front, where the card is, it has a list of facilities. These are numbered 1,2,3 and 4. When you find a campsite in the book, look at the description and if next to number 2 there is an A - pre booking with the ACSI card is possible. If there's no A I assume you can't pre book and expect the ACSI card discount.

All the details are on their website so you can look at this first to suss this out before you buy the book.

Hope this helps - Christine


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats £11.99 from
Camping & Caravanning club by phone
or
£11.99 post paid from Vicious books on-line.
Oops Vacarious Books! (Sorry Mel!)

C.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*ACSI*



CliveMott said:


> clipped
> £11.99 post paid from Vicious books on-line.
> Oops Vacarious Books! (Sorry Mel!)
> 
> C.


Its cheaper than that if you use MHF discount. :lol:

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

On our first trip to Europe we bought an ACSI card. We only used it twice. On both occasions the bill was about 18 euros per night when they put tax on top. We soon discovered that we preferred wild camping or Aires and that Municiples were hardly every more than a tenner anyway and still quite nice. I would probably still get one but I dont think they are quite the bargain they are cracked up to be.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Used the ACSI card on many sites in france & spain and never been charged tax on top. Only paid either 11. 13. or 15 euro. The card will pay for its self in 2 or 3 nights.

Steve


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Used ACSI in many European countries. I think we might have been charged a little extra tax once or twice only. Its well worth getting and also paying the extra for the DVD. You can use this to plan trips (not only to ACSI sites), work out mileage and approx times.
Ialways get mine from Vicarious books as they are a small independent business run by motorhomers. They do some good books as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It all sounds great on paper but when you discover that each place you go to especially in France has a municipal site which is probably about 10 euros or an Aire which is free they dont seem such a huge money saver. As its off season these sites would be charging lower rates anyway. I think it maybe good value in Italy as I believe there campsites are extortionate but again when we got to Italy and saw how cramped and expensive the sites were we just stayed on Sostas that were less busy and a fraction of the cost. 

If you like campsites then I guess you will save a few quid but not as much as you think. We quickly discovered that we didnt like sites so only used it twice.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Not many municiples open October to march that is when the card is really usefull if you do not want to use aires. Not sure spain have municiples. Had a one night stop in Feb at a site in France 2 years ago and the chap parked next to me without ACSI had paid 6 euro more 2 nights and card paid for.
But if like Barry you prefer wildcamping it will not be for you.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fair point about the winter and Spain. I hadnt thought of that.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We are in France at the moment and spent much of this month in Italy. On the 3 ACSI sites we have used there has been no problem in them accepting the 2010 card. I have just said we have not yet been back to the UK yet to get the 2011 card and this has been accepted, probably helped by the fact we were the only customers on each site !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

PeterandLinda said:


> We are in France at the moment and spent much of this month in Italy. On the 3 ACSI sites we have used there has been no problem in them accepting the 2010 card. I have just said we have not yet been back to the UK yet to get the 2011 card and this has been accepted, probably helped by the fact we were the only customers on each site !


Just out of interest where have you been and whats the weather been like?

Cheers
BD


----------

